# Need Advice



## jdem07 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was thinking about putting up a new garage but want to do it on a budget.  I have been debating both a metal garage or wood garage.  I contacted (xxxxxxxxxxx) but I could not find a local garage building dealer for wood... do those exists?  Or am I gonna have to go somewhere like lowes for building it myself?  Anyone uses garagebuildings before?  Are they legit?


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

Call any local home building contractor. That is who would do it unless you do it yourself.


----------



## havasu (Jun 5, 2014)

You also might want to consider "Tough Sheds".


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 7, 2014)

the first garage I built, I bought the build a garage video from hometime, planned it out, bought a miter saw went to my local lumber yard and told them what I wanted to do, they had the trusses built and everything delivered to my build site.  I had a local company pour the concrete and I built the thing.  had a few friends come over for a barbeque to help put the trusses up, and that was it.  I did most of it myself.


----------



## jdem07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Chris said:


> Call any local home building contractor. That is who would do it unless you do it yourself.



I was trying to find some local dealers in my area.  They are far and few between.  Either They were trying to sell me some $50,000 garage or I had to do it my self.  This is why I was trying to look for a prefabricated type scenario.  But wood always looks like it is a "have to do it yourself" type scenario.  Not that I don't love being hands on, time is limited unfortunately .


----------



## jdem07 (Jun 9, 2014)

havasu said:


> You also might want to consider "Tough Sheds".



I am not really looking for a shed.  I am looking for a garage, just not an expensive one.


----------



## jdem07 (Jun 9, 2014)

mustanggarage said:


> the first garage I built, I bought the build a garage video from hometime, planned it out, bought a miter saw went to my local lumber yard and told them what I wanted to do, they had the trusses built and everything delivered to my build site.  I had a local company pour the concrete and I built the thing.  had a few friends come over for a barbeque to help put the trusses up, and that was it.  I did most of it myself.



I am not familiar with hometime.  What is that?  Are they a national dealer?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.hometime.com/TV/pastshow/pastshows.htm


----------



## havasu (Jun 9, 2014)

Jdem, please look at the Tuff Shed web site. They have complete two car garages which are reasonably priced. 

http://www.tuffshed.com/


----------

